# Hello Guys, I'm getting my first web page tomorrow .. Does anyone use just 1 page on their web site



## FatKat (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello Guys, I'm going to get my first web name and address tomorrow .. The guy I spoke to on the phone said the web page package comes with 1 page free .. He said I could use it to put something like Under construction or coming soon ... But I was thinking seems like I would be better off putting my phone number and some pics of some of the shirts I've printed .. So I was wondering how many web pages do I really need and does anyone still use just 1 web page on their web address if so what do you put on it .. Just something until I get more business What is a good number of pages to get for screen printing web site?


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

FatKat said:


> Hello Guys, I'm going to get my first web name and address tomorrow .. The guy I spoke to on the phone said the web page package comes with 1 page free .. He said I could use it to put something like Under construction or coming soon ... But I was thinking seems like I would be better off putting my phone number and some pics of some of the shirts I've printed .. So I was wondering how many web pages do I really need and does anyone still use just 1 web page on their web address if so what do you put on it .. Just something until I get more business What is a good number of pages to get for screen printing web site?


Alright, not too be skeptical. But why are you buying a web page package. Could be the best deal in the world who knows. Do you own the domain name when you purchase this package. For one page why don't you just register a domain. For one page on really simple set ups I think if you know how to type and have images you could upload you could do it yourself. (Not being rude or sarcastic). You really could just do it without help.. I don't get the under construction, coming soon bit. To put up one page on a static site takes maybe 15 minutes if one knows what they are doing.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As a long term solution, I believe one page sites only work if they're designed by someone who *really* knows what they're doing (i.e. I wouldn't trust even the average professional to pull it off).

For the short term... sure, throw up some samples, contact info, etc. You'll have an e-mail account, a way for people to contact you, it helps you exist in the world. It's a perfectly reasonable first step.

Problem is I could probably think of at least half a dozen screenprinters in my city alone who threw up a one page site and never got around to doing any more. It doesn't create a very good impression if it stays that way.


----------



## FatKat (Jun 8, 2009)

I mean register a domain name .. Thats what I'm doing that comes with just one page its only something like 35 dollars for a year unless i want more years... but they have packages that have more pages .. just wondering what is normal page counts for screen printing ........ 

Oh yeah one more biggg thing do yall put your name like .. Uptown Silk Screen Printing or just use Uptown screen Printing would keeping the name shorter be that much easier to remember .. I don't think many people use the silk screen part any more ... what do yall think this is a name i plan to keep for years just trying to get it right while i still can. thanks for your help..... say silk screen printing i want to put that but don't want to make the name to long


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

FatKat said:


> I mean register a domain name .. Thats what I'm doing that comes with just one page its only something like 35 dollars for a year unless i want more years...


If that's _just_ for a dot com name registration and a landing page, it's too much. Should be in the $7-20 range. $10 is standard for registration, and many companies throw in some minor extras (like a single coming soon page) for free.



FatKat said:


> just wondering what is normal page counts for screen printing ........


Websites aren't really measured that way. You don't pay by the page.



FatKat said:


> Oh yeah one more biggg thing do yall put your name like .. Uptown Silk Screen Printing or just use Uptown screen Printing would keeping the name shorter be that much easier to remember


The shorter the better, but your domain name should be whatever your company name is.



FatKat said:


> I don't think many people use the silk screen part any more ...


Silkscreen is definitely an obsolete term, but some people still use it (especially visual artists in my experience).

You can make it part of your keywords without being part of your actual name though.

Really it's hard to say what proportion of the general public knows what screen printing is, knows that silkscreen is the same thing, etc. Plenty do, plenty don't. It will partly depend where your business is and who your target customers are.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

domain regstration is around $10 a year
hosting is $4 and up a month

your site should be running on a content management system like wordpress so you can edit your own content.

Website designers charges vary but I've seen many people being ripped off.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I run a 1 page web, I have an Adobe spry that behaves as if there are multiple tabs, but it's really just a long table.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I hate it when people say they want one webpage or a hoster says you get one webpage. Theres no definement to what one web page is. It could be 10 words, or a million or have 1 graphic or 10000 graphics. To me its a ripoff in advertising.

Get a definitive answer to how much data do you get to put on this one web page ? How many images. Most of the hosters and web developers that adverstise ONE WEB PAGE limit it to a few images and a few paragraphs which is BS. 

How many pages/links needed is really on how you want your site designed. Surf the net and look at different sites. Go to the left here and go to the sponors sites and check out how they have theirs and get an idea of what you like and don't like.

Most have links whether for new pages or same page links for
HOME
CONTACT US
ORDER
ABOUT US
PRODUCTS 
SUPPORT
PHOTO GALLERY
NEWS/UPDATES
TESTIMONALS

Pick the ones you want. Again you can make one long "page" with links to the sections or links to new pages. Depends on what you like and want.

Remember any were from 10-50% of the people are still on dialup (deoending on what survey you go by) so don't overload with large high-res graphics , flash and videos if you don't want to lose them as potential customers.

For ecommerce sites for free you can use oscommerce or others as long as your hoster provides database/php support and ASP, which most do now a days. Some cost extra.

Also most hosters have limits on traffic. See what it is. Make sure its gonna be high enough so you don't get extra charges for going over for traffic or bandwidth usage. 

For DNS I say use a free site like sitelutions.com. This way you control your own dns and don't have to wait on some tech quy to make your changes.

WHen registereing your domain MAKE sure you are put down as the owner, tech support, admin contact. All the contacts. It will make your life easier if you ever want to move hosters. Do not let the hoster or some other person be the tech contact. If they diddle around your site can be down for days/weeks/ longer.
I ran into this problem all the time when I hosted sites. Some jerk wouldn't approve dns changes or other changes and sites would be down.

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## losille (Nov 4, 2008)

If you haven't purchased your name yet, don't. That is way over priced. I own a web hosting service. The domain register I use charges $10.00 a year. You own the domain. I give free subdomains or low cost monthly for people with small websites. 
The Cpanel gives you a choice of items like Word Press that will install itself for you. Others may need to have a data base created I help my clients with those. 
If you need help let me know. 
Losille


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

freebird1963 said:


> I hate it when people say they want one webpage or a hoster says you get one webpage. Theres no definement to what one web page is. It could be 10 words, or a million or have 1 graphic or 10000 graphics. To me its a ripoff in advertising.
> 
> Get a definitive answer to how much data do you get to put on this one web page ? How many images. Most of the hosters and web developers that adverstise ONE WEB PAGE limit it to a few images and a few paragraphs which is BS.
> 
> ...


Mark, in general Righto. Not so sure on the dial up numbers. We don't pull that percentage of our UIVs or page views on our little sites anymore. But even on cable or a T1 (well thats old school) there is no reason to chew up band width. 

Richard


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

RM5
I wasn't sure about the dialup numbers myself. PEW or something did a survey last year and I think it was like only 14 % on dailup but I don't buy that. 
Rural america is still on dailup in most places. And I don't consider SAT to be broadband cuz in most cases the upload is dialup on that. Unless you pay the higher fees for up/dl on sat.
And with these tough economic times how many will drop broadband. We dropped cable tv and the cable phone and dropped the cable down to the poor mans speeds.

I agree regardless no sense in eating up the bandwdith. My personally I want to find the info I want. Easy navagation and easy to find the info is most important to me. Unfort seems alot of companies/people want flash and all the cool new web technology on their sites. 
I hate ESPN cuz so many dang popups. I went to using HOSTMAN to knock out all the ads these sites that have a gazillion ads on them. Like CNN.

Good luck
Mark


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I think dialup stats are skewed by the fact that plenty of the people on dialup don't *do* anything. Saying "14% of people are on dialup" is akin to saying "14% of people barely use the internet." They only have internet access to check their e-mail, maybe eBay, keep in contact with family, etc. For the most part they're not actually potential customers - if they wanted to actually engage with the internet, they would have got broadband years ago. If they want to buy a t-shirt they'll stick "t-shirt" in Google and end up on Threadless or T-shirt Hell. Search over.

If you want to get someone on your site for whom just finding and loading your page represents five minutes of their life, you're going to need to be doing something pretty special.


----------

